# Introducing.....Nika!



## Cingrata (May 28, 2011)

Hi there guys, my name's Imogen and I'm a newbie to both this forum and chihuahuas. Got my first little chi a week and two days ago, here she is!!

Sorry she's asleep in all of them, honestly think that's the only time she's actually still enough for a picture to be taken, the little ratbag!

Sleeping on Mummy's lap:











And all snuggled up with big doggie sister Lola (A Bichon Frise) :


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

she is adorable  , love her name


----------



## liss77 (Feb 9, 2011)

What a gorgeous girl you have. She is going to be a stunner


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

hello and welcome, lovely girl


----------



## applewood (May 8, 2011)

*Adorable!*

She is a lil sweetie!


----------



## Cherry_Bomb (May 22, 2011)

She's beautiful. I take it her and your bishon are getting on ok?


----------



## coccomummy (May 3, 2011)

how cute they look so cute toghter


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

Well I just had a cuteness overdose!!


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

She is stunning!!


----------



## Claudinha (May 13, 2011)

Beautiful sweet girl !!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

She is beautiful! Try to take more when she is awake-I'll bet her face is GORGEOUS! I love when they sleep with their feet sticking out or up!!


----------



## Cingrata (May 28, 2011)

Thank you for all of the replies everybody, so lovely to log in to so many kind words about my gorgeous little girl! We've had a busy day - visits to the pub where mummy works to meet all of the regulars and also a trip to the pet shop to buy pinkie mice...tiring work for a puppy!

Cherry Bomb, my Bichon Lola is quickly learning the ways of being a big sister, wasn't too pleased with having her toys constantly nicked at first but she's definitely getting used to her now, cuddles are a general thing and if Nika's getting sleepy she goes off in search of big sis  My yorkshire terrier Chloe and cat Mbili have loved her from the off - actually think the cat has a new best friend!

JesusChick, just for you (And also because I have an excuse to show off my little bundle) I've managed to grab a couple of photos of Nika awake, actually still enough for a photo! No small feat believe me...enjoy! 

Absolutely love this one of her...tummy rub time!









Snuggled in bed chewing 'Baby Bea', her new favourite toy:


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

she is so cute I love the one of her all snuggled up with her doggie sister


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

she is Beautiful!!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

She is a lovely little girl.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi and welcome to you and nika and lola both your girls are very cute thanks for shareing pics


----------



## jaromi (Sep 2, 2008)

Love you new baby.I just love white/cream chihuahua's my fav prob because i have 2.Enjoy her....x


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

She is such a darling!


----------



## *Zoey* (May 25, 2011)

She's a doll..!


----------



## Cingrata (May 28, 2011)

Thanks so much for all the lovely warm welcomes guys! Nika's doing really well - almost housetrained now and starting to learn her name...still a little shy on her harness and outside for walks but we're working on it! All of your chis are absolutely gorgeous, can't wait to get to know you all and your chis a bit better, everybody seems far too kind! 

xx


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

Very cute. I also adore her name. Bestof luck. Welcome to CP!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

She's a beautiful little chihuahua! :love5: Welcome to CP!!!:hello1:


----------



## Louisegow (Nov 14, 2010)

That takes me back a few months. How cute is she.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Welcome she is adorable, how old is she? I have been here for 7 weeks with my 1st Chi named Amberleah lou lou she is now 13 weeks. I got her at 6 weeks.


----------



## Cingrata (May 28, 2011)

Hi all! Sorry for dissappearing, internet at home has been on the blink! Miss Nika is now a cheeky 7 months old and into everything! Her hair is really growing and she's starting to look like a grown up girlie now so thought an update was in order! Going to try to have some pics up tonight when Noodle head wakes up! How has everybody been?


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 30, 2011)

I look forward to seeing how she has grown. She looked so lovely in the last pics.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

She is beautiful! I always wanted a LC white chi, but I could never find one.


----------



## Cingrata (May 28, 2011)

Awww, thank you so much guys! Having just looked at the puppy pics I posted of her it's incredible how much she's changed in just a few months, her breeder couldn't believe it when I sent him the pic! 

Here she is, Nika Noodle aged 7 months old )










Only managed to get the one as Nika has now decided it's time for a mad one, good luck to my poor sofa lol! I'll try to get some more of her tomorrow so you can see the difference properly, her feathering has really grown and she's a LOT taller than she used to be....no idea where the time's gone!!


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

_wow she is growing into the most beautiful young lady, gorgeous xx_


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

She is super super cute!!!!!


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

Ohhhhhh, she is adorable! I love the picture of her snuggled with her sister.


----------



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

:hello1:welcome:hello1:nika is sooo cute!!!how old is she??i have 4 chis n 1 pom.theyre a handful but i love em


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

She is totally adorable! I love white chis!!


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

She is precious.


----------

